# Federicksburg, VA B/M needs out of VA



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)




----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

DIAMOND - black GSD. Declared dangerous for killing a small dog (jumped her fence to do so). No small dogs for her. SHE HAS TO GET OUT OF THE STATE OF VA



Spotsylvania Animal Shelter 
450 Tv Drive 
Fredericksburg, VA 22408
(540)507-7459 phone


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Here are some more pictures of her.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm not quite sure where the "needs out of VA" came from ...
But, I do know the ACO is working very carefully with qualified homes and/or interested 501(c) (3) rescues, which are interested in pulling her. 
She is still reactive to dogs, which walk by her kennel (she is not on the adoption floor, but in back), however, she adores the caretakers there and listens to them as soon as they tell her, "down, sit, etc ..." when walking dogs past her. 
They (the kennel staff) feel she is a good candidate for rehab, training, in the right hands. 
She was used as a puppy machine by a BYB prior to being confiscated by animal control.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Hi everyone. First, let me say, Spotsy is NOT a horrible, horrible shelter. The staff works very, very hard to to get the adoptables into reputable rescues or adopted out. 
I know most of the kennel staff and they are awesome. They truly love the dogs that they care for. They shelter is almost always clean and air conditioned, or heated appropriately. 
I seriously doubt that Bully Paws wrote that they are a horrible shelter, because they too work very closely with Spotsy and Spotsy holds a lot of bullies until Bully Paws has room. 
Now, about the dogs ...
Read, White and Blue girl was a court case and held at the shelter for a long time. She WAS found guilty of killing livestock and the shelter held her for quite a while, while the family tried to find another home for her. They were unable to do so, and she was euthanized a while back. She was already in Heaven when her image started circulating the Web. The shelter staff are actually quite bummed because they have had so many calls about her in the last couple of days. 
Diamond, the black girl was confiscated from a BYB. She reportedly had jumped the fence and killed the neighbor's little dog. She is currently in the back and not on the adoption floor because of the pending investigation and the fact that she is dog reactive to the dogs, which are walked by her kennel. The ACO is very interested in talking to QUALIFIED homes or 501 (c) (3) rescues willing to rehab her. 
The staff and ACO do think she is able to be rehabbed because she does listen when told by the staff to sit, quiet, etc ... when they walk dogs by her kennel. She is very sweet to people. 
Hope that helps, Liz
p.s. If anyone knows who the person is who is circulating bad thoughts about Spotsy, please ask them to do their research before putting words like that into an e-mail. Our nation's shelter workers have probably one of the most heart-wrenching jobs out there. They don't get paid squat, they work in less-than-desirable conditions and deal with and have to stay professional with some of the biggest idiots in our society. Don't make their jobs any harder than they already are. We need these wonderful people on our side if we want to continue to help the dogs in a timely manner.


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Kathy B, if you are going to post e-mails on these threads sent to a specific group on personal e-mails accounts, then please post it with explanation.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I wonder whether she needs to be out of VA because she killed another animal (livestock or anything else). I have has several fosters like this from VA, some were guilty others wrongfully accused.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Black Beauty needs to be back on page one.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

She needs to get out!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump back up


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump this girl safely out of VA!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Back up you go.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Does any one know the status of this black beauty?


----------

